
Coronavirus Rumors Tore This Small Town Apart - raybb
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/christopherm51/coronavirus-riots-social-media-ukraine
======
squarefoot
Rome, Italy here. I was at the bar this morning having probably my last
coffee, since apparently from tomorrow on we'll be under sort of a nation wide
curfew, and had it ruined by one bystander telling utter nonsense about
foreign superpowers (USA, China, etc) creating the virus and spreading it
through chemtrails.

Why every damn time we think there's still hope for humanity, suddenly some
idiot comes by to prove us wrong?

~~~
vikramkr
Hope you're safe with the virus.

The conspiracy doesn't even make sense here - superpowers created a virus to
then infect, themselves? And shut their own governments and economies down? So
their own wealthy elite and politicians can lose money and have to face a
crisis? Like - what?

------
joshstrange
Well it's a good thing that Americans aren't susceptible to misinformati...
oh.. yeah...

This is probably my biggest fear, not that I'll die from CORVID-19 but rather
fear and panic will take over and cause people to do stupid things. Well, that
and our healthcare industry being completely overwhelmed in part because we
aren't taking this seriously enough ("It's just the cold, no big deal" <\-
I've heard that SO many times). No need to go into full blown panic but wash
your damn hands and take some minor precautions. You personally might not be
at a high risk for death but you can still spread it. Wash your hands for your
parents, your grandparents, your aunts/uncles.

Our best bet to stretch this out as long as possible as to not overwhelm our
healthcare industry. We have 2.77 hospital beds per 1000 Americans and
remember CORVID-19 doesn't magically remove all the other reasons people need
those beds (over half are already in-use). Our government is telling us we
have stockpiles of 12M N95 masks and 30M surgical masks. We have ~18M
healthcare workers in the US. You can do the math. I've got a friend who is a
nurse and they've been told to use each mask (N95) for 8 hours putting it in a
brown paper bag while they are on break/eating. If our healthcare workers
start getting sick it only makes this whole issue worse.

Don't panic but dear god, wash your hands, and follow the other CDC guidelines
on how to protect yourselves and others.

------
uranium235
It's be nice if people didn't have to trust the government, since that always
ends in failure. Like America for example, but admittedly it's a damn shame
that people are not smarter than this.

